# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Code source Aquaria dispo

## ApheX2

Si a peut intresser des gens !

http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/06/Aqua...es-open-source

----------

